# scene setters help



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey guys i have the stone wall scene setter and i want to attach it too an outside concrete wall, whats the best way to attach them but easy enough to take down and re-use? i have only ever used a border and pinned it to coving around the ceiling.


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd give "sticky tack" a try and be liberal with it. Wal-Mart has it in their office supply department, that's the cheapest I know to find it. If you don't know it by that name it's the stuff you take a pinch of, ball up and smoosh between the two things you want to stick together. Lots of smaller pieces work better than a few bigger pieces. 
I've taken the same scene setter pieces and attached them to coroplast that is attached to a PVC frame for my zombie set. Because I'm considering the coroplast it's permanent home I used double sided carpet tape. DON'T USE THAT if you want to remove the tape from the scene setter. Tape is evil to the scene setter plastic. 
I also made two high back chair frames for the chair scene setter pieces out of PVC since I don't have high back chairs and purchasing them wasn't in our budget. Making the frames cost $10 for the two chairs.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If you use the sticky tack stuff make sure you clean the concrete surface off first. Any dust or dirt will weaken the bonding. I would wash it with a wet rag.
I am guessing that putting up a small strip of wood (1x1 in.) along the boarder is not possible. But if it is they you could use push pins to hold the scene setter up. Painting the wood to blend with the concrete would help get the idea approved by the powers that be.
Liquid Nail would work for putting up the wood strips. I am sure that nails would be totally out of the question. One more thing, when I did my scene setter sheets I took a bunch of cheap push pins and spray painted them flat black. They blend into the stone wall scene just fine. Good luck


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Industrial velcro will work also but make sure it is a clean surface.

I have some on the bricks of my house that have been there a year.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Those 3M removeable velcro tags have been a god send..they sell em at Lowe's....usually near the end of an aisle and no one who works there can tell you where they are.


----------

